

Video Games Characters Get Physical with 3D Prints - timoslav
http://all3dp.com/video-games-characters-get-physical-3d-prints/?utm_source=show-hn&utm_medium=submit&utm_campaign=hacker-news

======
dang
Please read the Show HN rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
kojote
K Thx - won't happen again

